# Building box patterns



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys, in case you are interested I just did a blog post on building box patterns. Hope you enjoy!

Six String Obsession


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My manager would like to speak to you about my productivity for the rest of the day.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cool...thanks


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Very very nice well-organized neet smooth-flowing work sir.

One of these hours i'll actually checkout some of the details.....that's if me wife doesn't keep finding things for me to slave away at around here. Ha. Imagine that.



Fake of all Hope


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Jeremy..your diagram helped me to see these modes (if that is the proper term?) and the relationships/overlap between them much more clearly.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh I thought that this was an Orgami thread.... 

kidding .. nice blog


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jeremy, I bookmarked your blog, looks great, thanks!


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Bookmarked. Thanks for taking the time


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! I hope you enjoy my ramblings.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

greco said:


> Thanks Jeremy..your diagram helped me to see these modes (if that is the proper term?) and the relationships/overlap between them much more clearly.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave,

Sorry man, i just noticed you a question in there. I always hesitate calling them modes as rote... I mean they certainly are... but in an application sense, a tune (and therefore pattern) only becomes modal when the underlying chords dictate it to be so. Calling them 'modes' without that disclaimer, promotes further cofusion about a fairly foggy topic for many. I usually refer to them as fingering patterns for the major scale - when there is no actual musical reference.

But in true formal definition yes they are modes.

To explain modes a bit (this usually stimulates discussion):

The key of C has the following chords:
C, Dmin, Emin, F, G, Amin, Bdim

So if there is a chord progression that goes

C / / / | G / / / | Dmin / / / | C / / / |

This is a C progression (because the home tone is the C - the key of C, using the first chord as the I chord or Ionian)

However if I flip the chords a bit to this:

G / / / | C / / / | Dmin / / / | G / / / |

Then G becomes the home tone - so this progression would become G mixolydian
Or the key of C only using *G as the Home tonality*.

It is this that defines a mode. All the hammering away up and down shapes will not change that. If you cranked away on the Mixolydian shape over the first (Ionian) progression I listed above, you are not now playing in mixolydian mode, you cant force that modality upon it - you are just playing off the G note. The chords need to define modality.

Make sense?


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Page two of this doc (melody) expands on what Jeremy is eluding to for those who are interested. Page one deals with harmony and how chords are formed from the C major scale. 

Joe Pass - Harmony.PDF


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys I just did a follow up to this if you are interested:

Six String Obsession: Chords in the Major scale - seeing the forest in all the trees


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice work jeremy on that, thanks ... !


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem! Glad to be of assistance


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*One Thing.....Another Thing*

Well Green ol' chap, ...at least for sure you've got that Researching Sprit; i must say.

At least you surely realize that there is an infinity out there.

Here, without seeking there is surely no no finding; surely. You know this.

At least this.
At least that.
Ha.
Not at most nothing.....sorry ol' chap.....but there is still a future, i guess. Hee.

...and almost everywhere we look, we Find.
...there's a Find in almost every corner! 


But we must remember:

A collection of many many facts and relationships and scales and chords and and stuff is *One Thing*.....its certainly better than nothing.....but A Theory is quite yet *Another Thing*!!!


Ha.
Fancy that.



Fake of Green Gables


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Jeremy

As soon as I can get my hands unclenched from gripping the handles on the snow blower for so long, I will do a bit more work on it.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

God love snow eh Jim!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Last week....'nuff said?


----------

